# New Rec-Tec not very Happy with it.



## dangood

Not sure where to start. I mentioned to my Wife that I would like a pellet smoker and have been looking at the Rec-Tec. Low and behold on my birthday/fathers day this year I get a piece of paper saying my Rec-Tec 680 is going to be delivered in 2 weeks. I'm ecstatic.

Well the freight shows up and my Rec-Tec is delivered, unfortunately we leave for Vegas that night. Bummer, Guess it'll have to wait to be assembled, burnt in and seasoned. When we return from Vegas I get to putting my new smoker together. After everything is complete and I go to put the grates in I notice that the Drip tray is about 1/4" or more higher than where the grill grates would sit. I place the grill grates in to make sure that this isn't some optical illusion. Nope, Grill grate sits all cocked up like a teeter totter. 

I email Rec-Tec about this issue and they were quick to give me a cal backl. I spoke with one of there customer service guys and was told this was a known production error and that they tried to make sure that these units didn't go out. He proceeded to apologize that I received one of these affected units and then told me to just bend the piece of metal the drip tray sits on down so the grates can sit flush. Even mentioned I may need to hammer it down with a wood block and a hammer. Not something you really want to hear when you just dropped over $1000 on something. 

Well, I decided to try out there suggestion and bent the metal flange down so the grill grates will sit flush. The drip tray still seems a bit high but the grill grates sit flush. I don't want to have to try and bend this flange down any farther as any farther looks like it would start to cause damage. So I try the Initial burn-in and season with some thick sliced bacon.

I burn in the Rec-Tec at it's recommended 400degrees for 1 hour. Then following the Seasoning procedure laid out in Rec-Tecs Youtube video I lower the grill to 350 open the lid and place the bacon on the grill mats. I shut to lid and switch over to  "Actual Temperature" I watch as the temperature slowly climbs to 370. Then slowly drops to 340. Then climbs back up to 370. Then slowly drops again. Never maintaining a consistent temperature.  But stays within that 30 degree window. Not sure if this is normal or not as this is my first pellet pooper. I decide to check the bacon after 45 minutes as I can smell what smells like overcooked bacon. Sure enough half the bacon is burned to a crisp. The half that was over the "too high" drip tray is burnt the half that's on the other side of the grill is still not finished. Is this normal to have that big of a difference from one half to the other?

Not sure if this is normal behavior for a Rec-Tec 680.

Did I get a defective unit?
Am I expecting more than a Rec-Tec can offer?
Could the drip tray sitting higher than its suppose to on one end cause this big of a discrepancy? 
Should I try contacting Rec-Tec again?

Thanks in advance to any questions on my concerns.


----------



## daveomak

Dan, morning.....   Sorry to hear of your experience.....   That being said,  I'm impressed you are one of the few folks that doesn't continually open the door to check on your food....  You are an example of "set it and forget it" and "If you are looking, it ain't cooking"..... 

As far as one side cooler or hotter than the other, that's normal in most BBQ's , Smokers.....   Not sure if it's normal in a Rec Tec...  I don't have one.....

May I suggest you get a couple cabled thermometers and do a survey of temps across the smoker so you don't ruin any more meat....    Post your results here so Rec Tec owners can compare results...    Pictures of the interior set up would help....   There may be a solution or you may want to return the unit....  I would not be happy with the quality control and condition of the new smoker...  

Did you take pictures of the "uneven" cooked bacon....   would be good to show tech folks at Rec Tec and listen to their suggestions...   Not a good testimonial about their product....

Anyway, welcome to the forum....   Great folks here with tons of knowledge...       Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

Maybe I am picky but if I spent $1000+ on anything and a Company rep tells me I have a unit with a " production error " aka Defective Unit...I would have asked when my Replacment, defect free, unit will arrive...JJ


----------



## westby

First off - they better be sending you a new drip tray and told you to do it to that one until the new one gets there - if not, demand it.

Second - Your temp swings are not very normal.  I believe they are from you dropping the temp from 400 to 350 and the grill was having trouble dropping temp.  I don't believe you would have had these issues if you would have just turned off the grill, let it cool, and restarted it at 350.  If you have these swings on your future cooks, you have an issue and should call them.

Third - Bacon at 350 will burn in any cooker after 45 minutes.  It shouldn't take longer than 25-30 minutes.

It's a good unit - I've had zero problems with mine other than ignitors going out (which is expected).  Mine does run a bit hot in the summer, but I compensate by dropping the set temp a bit and monitoring temps with my Tappecue.  Any manufacturer will have some issues, but they do everything they can to make it right.

LW


----------



## dangood

Thanks for the replys. Dave, I wish I thought of taking pictures. I hurried and pulled the burnt bacon off hopping to salvage it. 

Jimmy, I thought the same thing, but figured if this "small fix" worked it was worth it to not have to pay freight and wait. 

I'll have to run out and get a few probes/thermometers. Any recommendations?

Westby, The issue isn't the drip tray, according to them it's the metal flange inside the grill that the drip tray sits on being welded on too high. I'll also check to see if I have temperature swings just by setting it to a temperature and not having it drop down. Great Idea.

I'll go test this all out and then give Rec-Tec a call with my findings. Thank You for the ideas.


----------



## westby

Are they sending you a new grill?  They should be - especially if they admitted it was a QC issue that should not have been shipped.  I would push the issue with them if you haven't already (unless you came to an agreement with them that you will keep it for a reduced price or additional accessories / pellets).


----------



## dangood

No agreement, paid full price. Was told to bang it down with a wood block and hammer. I'll be getting all the info now and then contacting them again with the findings and asking for a new unit/refund. Since out it doesn't seem to be functioning properly.


----------



## scottma

Please let me know what they say after you call back...I got mine about a month and a half ago and my left side grate sits on the drip tray not the side supports.  I think i'll call tomorrow to discuss. I don't like the idea of a "known issue" being sent out. 

I do not have any issues with the temp on mine.  

**edited to say I just sent them an email about the issue and "hammering" the piece wasn't something I wanted to do.


----------



## jhs1957

I received my rec tec a few weeks ago.. I have cooked Boston butt and brisket with good results. I have noticed that my grill is saying it is 30 to 40 degrees hotter than actual temp.I run my maverick thermoter which I calibrated. Then I came across this post and my grill grates sit on top of the drip pan on the left side of the grill as you are facing it. I did not think much about it as I was more concerned about my temp but adjusted accordingly as I cooked.After reading this post and thinking about it the thermostat or thermometer sits on the left side. The drip pan sits high at that end. I know from working with ss it holds heat and I am thinking this is messing with the temp.I will be calling rec tec about this matter obviously they have let more than one of these defective grills out. Mine was shipped at end of June . I will post after I talk with them.


----------



## dangood

I called and was told I needed to talk with a General Manager and he wasn't there today so had to leave him a message. Will see if he calls back. I also wrote on their Facebook page with the issue I'm currently having with the grill. I was pleasant and not derogatory. It led to my post being deleted and banned from the page. Seems like they are trying to keep this issue under wraps.  I also work in the steel industry and know a lot about steel. I'd think my SS drip tray sitting 1" closer to the thermometer is def. throwing temperatures off. Plus sitting higher is also causing a larger air gap on the left side. Perhaps this is why I had burnt bacon on one side of the grill and floppy bacon on the other. Mine was shipped June 15th so it must be the grills shipped around this time frame..


----------



## daveomak

_*also wrote on their Facebook page with the issue I'm currently having with the grill. I was pleasant and not derogatory. It led to my post being deleted and banned from the page*_.

That says a lot about Rec Tec...    Hiding customer reviews that point out problems with their quality control stuff...  Unfortunately, you were not aware of problems because they delete those reviews....

Maybe through your credit card, you can force them to take it back....


----------



## dangood

I'm still within my 30 days. I may just eat the $150 I paid for shipping and send it back. Their return policy covers shipping back to them if due to a defect. Maybe I'll stay start looking at other pellet poopers.


----------



## scottma

So I just received a call from Rec Tec and on my grill its only about a half inch or less above the side supports... that probably got moved during shipment based on how its packed up with stuff inside the grill.   This is not a "known quality control" issue they knew about during manufacturing.  A slight pressing of the bracket is all I have to do to get it level again.   I've been very happy with my grill since day 1 and I did appreciate the quick follow-up call from them.


----------



## daveomak

DanGood said:


> Not sure where to start. I mentioned to my Wife that I would like a pellet smoker and have been looking at the Rec-Tec. Low and behold on my birthday/fathers day this year I get a piece of paper saying my Rec-Tec 680 is going to be delivered in 2 weeks. I'm ecstatic.
> 
> Well the freight shows up and my Rec-Tec is delivered, unfortunately we leave for Vegas that night. Bummer, Guess it'll have to wait to be assembled, burnt in and seasoned. When we return from Vegas I get to putting my new smoker together. After everything is complete and I go to put the grates in I notice that the Drip tray is about 1/4" or more higher than where the grill grates would sit. I place the grill grates in to make sure that this isn't some optical illusion. Nope, Grill grate sits all cocked up like a teeter totter.
> 
> I email Rec-Tec about this issue and they were quick to give me a cal backl. I spoke with one of there customer service guys and was told this was a known production error and that they tried to make sure that these units didn't go out. He proceeded to apologize that I received one of these affected units and then told me to just bend the piece of metal the drip tray sits on down so the grates can sit flush. Even mentioned I may need to hammer it down with a wood block and a hammer. Not something you really want to hear when you just dropped over $1000 on something.
> 
> Well, I decided to try out there suggestion and bent the metal flange down so the grill grates will sit flush. The drip tray still seems a bit high but the grill grates sit flush. I don't want to have to try and bend this flange down any farther as any farther looks like it would start to cause damage. So I try the Initial burn-in and season with some thick sliced bacon.
> 
> I burn in the Rec-Tec at it's recommended 400degrees for 1 hour. Then following the Seasoning procedure laid out in Rec-Tecs Youtube video I lower the grill to 350 open the lid and place the bacon on the grill mats. I shut to lid and switch over to  "Actual Temperature" I watch as the temperature slowly climbs to 370. Then slowly drops to 340. Then climbs back up to 370. Then slowly drops again. Never maintaining a consistent temperature.  But stays within that 30 degree window. Not sure if this is normal or not as this is my first pellet pooper. I decide to check the bacon after 45 minutes as I can smell what smells like overcooked bacon. Sure enough half the bacon is burned to a crisp. The half that was over the "too high" drip tray is burnt the half that's on the other side of the grill is still not finished. Is this normal to have that big of a difference from one half to the other?
> 
> Not sure if this is normal behavior for a Rec-Tec 680.
> 
> Did I get a defective unit?
> Am I expecting more than a Rec-Tec can offer?
> Could the drip tray sitting higher than its suppose to on one end cause this big of a discrepancy?
> Should I try contacting Rec-Tec again?
> 
> Thanks in advance to any questions on my concerns.





ScottMa said:


> So I just received a call from Rec Tec and on my grill its only about a half inch or less above the side supports... that probably got moved during shipment based on how its packed up with stuff inside the grill.   This is not a "known quality control" issue they knew about during manufacturing.  A slight pressing of the bracket is all I have to do to get it level again.   I've been very happy with my grill since day 1 and I did appreciate the quick follow-up call from them.


Scott, afternoon......   Are you suggesting Dan Good is fabricating the story about Rec Tec admitting a quality control issue ??  I may have misinterpreted your post...  if I did, I apologize..

Dave


----------



## dangood

That might be what they told him, but I'm not fabricating. That's what I was told. Which one of us is receiving the load of bull I'm not sure. A "slight" pressing of the bracket didn't fix my grill either.


----------



## scottma

Totally not implying any fabrication....Sorry if it came off that way.  All I was told was sometimes the bracket gets bent during shipping. Dan how far off the side supports does yours sit?  I guessed as I'm at work and couldn't check.


----------



## dangood

Scott, At first the grill grates had a 1 inch teeter totter on the drip pan. After some bending and banging the drip pan still sits over 1/4" hig but I can position the grill grate over the raised area so it sits flush.


----------



## scottma

So your grill is much worse than mine.  Did you get a call back?


----------



## dangood

Got an email back saying to call at my convenience. I'll call after work.


----------



## dangood

Called and spoke with the Genera Manager Ben. Dealing with Ben I can see why Rec Tec gets labeled as having great customer service. I explained everything to him and we determined getting a replacement grill would be the best plan of action as this was not the same bent bracket issue others have experienced.


----------



## scottma

Great to hear they came to an appropriate solution.  Ben is who called me today as well.


----------



## daveomak

............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..........


----------



## jhs1957

I did talk to rec tec on my lunch break Friday. I am not sure who I talked to but the rep said it was a known problem and he did apologize and said they tried to get all the problem grills pulled so they did not send out the problem grills.He told me to take a piece of would and push down by the bolts that hold in the control panel ,in his words it was an easy fix not worth sending back for.I did what he said it took quite a bit of pressure but I did get mine to set level. In my opion the z channel was put on upside down the lower leg is about 3fourths of an inch the top leg is over 1 inch. If you were to spin the z channel around that would lower the position of the drip pan. Just my opion. However my grill is still reading over 30 degrees different than my maverick that I did calabrate. my question to anyone with a rec tec,is this normal. Thanks jim


----------



## scottma

It was very hard for me to get the bracket to move.... not at all a "slight push"  But I too got mine level.  As for the temp with my maverick in the center of the grill it was within a degree or two at all times this was when cooking around 225.  I haven't tried testing any other temp.


----------



## busheyb33

I to just got a rec tec with the same issue.  I called and they told me to bend the bracket down which i tried but my rack still rest on my grate which does not seem normal.  Does anyone know how far below the grate the drip pan should sit?

Might be calling for a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## jtrainor56

Although it's not a Yoder, on their community pages is a test that you should try for testing temperatures. 

Look under Yoder Competition Grade Cookers > Pellet > Yoder Pellet Cooker Temperature Test

http://community.yodersmokers.com


----------



## cwc70

I just received my Rec Tec 680 on Friday 8/5 and it too has the issue of the drip pan sitting higher than the grill grates on the right side.  Looks to be about 1/2".  I sent an email to Rec Tec. I'm hesitant to take a hammer to the support bracket...seems like it would require quite a bit of force to lower it at all.


----------



## busheyb33

Let me know what they ended up telling you.

I ended up taking a couple crescent wrenches and just bending it down instead of trying to hammer on it.


----------



## dangood

I ended up with a replacement. Had crazy hot spots and cool spots. New one still had to be bent down slightly but no crazy hot and cool spots.


----------



## busheyb33

I haven't noticed any hotspots that I can tell.  this weekend I had bacon across the whole cooking surface and it all seemed to cook even.


----------



## cwc70

Told me to bend the bracket using channel locks. Might try to this weekend but the grill seems to cook fine...so far I've cooked brisket, shoulder, bacon and pizza with excellent results.


----------



## muelleraz

Wow guys! After returning my 3 month old defective Traeger Elite just this weekend, I've been reading the comments throughout this site for some direction for my next purchase. Just when I think I found a comfortable replacement, I read threads like this one on Rec Tec that shake my confidence. The last thing I want to go through again is endless calls to the mfg trying to resolve quality control issues. I can't tell you how many weeks I went not able to grille waiting on replacement parts from Traeger. Thank God I bought locally so I had a place to finally just return it (Home Depot) and save on shipping cost. I'll keep reading to uncover a solution. I hope you guys get your situation resolved. I just want to enjoy my grilling experience with confidence in my investment and pride in consistent tasty results. Is that too much to ask from a manufacturer?













IMG_2904.jpg



__ muelleraz
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## tripleq

I was on the fence between the Rec Tec and the


muellerAZ said:


> Wow guys! After returning my 3 month old defective Traeger Elite just this weekend, I've been reading the comments throughout this site for some direction for my next purchase. Just when I think I found a comfortable replacement, I read threads like this one on Rec Tec that shake my confidence. The last thing I want to go through again is endless calls to the mfg trying to resolve quality control issues. I can't tell you how many weeks I went not able to grille waiting on replacement parts from Traeger. Thank God I bought locally so I had a place to finally just return it (Home Depot) and save on shipping cost. I'll keep reading to uncover a solution. I hope you guys get your situation resolved. I just want to enjoy my grilling experience with confidence in my investment and pride in consistent tasty results. Is that too much to ask from a manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2904.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ muelleraz
> __ Oct 23, 2016


I was on the fence between the Rec Tec and the Yoder, It was this thread specifically the comment about the facebook post that sealed it for me. I should get the Yoder next month. 

Just in case anyone from that organization see's this, I understand no product is with out defects. sweeping negative comments under the carpet instead of specifically addressing them only leads to distrust.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Ben is a heck of a nice guy. Spoke with him a few times.


----------



## tripleq

nepas said:


> Ben is a heck of a nice guy. Spoke with him a few times.


Ive never meet him, When I was shopping for a pellet pooper, a buddy of mine who has a Rec Tec and said he loves it, most of the reviews are clearly positive. But when I am doing my due diligence, I always check out their FB page. I expect to find negative posts, you cant please everyone... but when I see a negative post fallowed by a reply by the company trying to make it right, that get a Big Gold Star in my book. When I heard the opposite, well I simply voted with my wallet. Im not on a witch hunt, Im hoping my comment be taken  in the vein it was meant. that being improving relationships with customers is important.


----------



## ronnie5150

Yeah...My Rec Tec is having temp issues too. I now regret buying a rec tec. I wished I bought a Yoder YS640 instead.


----------



## tripleq

Ronnie5150 said:


> Yeah...My Rec Tec is having temp issues too. I now regret buying a rec tec. I wished I bought a Yoder YS640 instead.


 There are a lot of people who really love them. Are you working with them?


----------



## ronnie5150

Yeah I am going to give Rec Tec a call tomorrow. It just kills me that I spent over $1000 on a smoker and I am already having temperature issues.. I just want my Rec Tec to function properly like everyone else's Rec Tec. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## tripleq

No its not, Pellet poopers have their own set of issues. At one point I thought Oh Crap ... My yoder is acting squirrely! temps are off,things are taking WAY to long to cook... Turned out I was placing my amazin tube right under where the yoder's temp probe was. So it thought it was hotter in the cook chamber than it was, cooling off the cook chamber. Keep your fire box clean, make sure nothing interrupts your air flow around the heat deflector...


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ronnie5150 said:


> Yeah I am going to give Rec Tec a call tomorrow. It just kills me that I spent over $1000 on a smoker and I am already having temperature issues.. I just want my Rec Tec to function properly like everyone else's Rec Tec. Is that too much to ask for?


Just saw on the news...$4.5 million Lamborghini Veneno's being recalled, all 9 of them. Now that's some folks that should be able to expect perfection!

As for the rest of us that save all year for a $1000 toy? I feel your pain...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0

JJ, did they say how long you're going to be without your car, and what kind of loaner they'll give you?   :biggrin:


----------



## ronnie5150

You put it in such a great perspective for me now. I think you should get a promotion to super moderator to super duper moderator now.


----------



## ab canuck

Hahhaha there is at least a smile at the end of this thread ( so far end), So in reading this I am in debate, I have been leading to GMG. To get the rec-tec or yoder out here is a lot more expensive, I did find the GMG and is expensive as well. After reading this I have a sour taste now, I am just unsure.....


----------



## dwdunlap

All the more reason to buy from Amazon Prime!!     

Don't like it?... send it back with free shipping.  I can't get everything on Amazon but I have more peace of mind when I buy from them.

DW


----------



## gr8day

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Just saw on the news...$4.5 million Lamborghini Veneno's being recalled, all 9 of them. Now that's some folks that should be able to expect perfection!


Nah, anyone who buys an Italian Automobile or Motorcycle for that matter should know there are going to be issues. It's like putting up with that beautiful high maintenance girl friend, when things are good they're great, when not you put up with the extra maintenance until you just get tired of it.


----------



## tripleq

Gr8day said:


> Nah, anyone who buys an Italian Automobile or Motorcycle for that matter should know there are going to be issues. It's like putting up with that beautiful high maintenance girl friend, when things are good they're great, when not you put up with the extra maintenance until you just get tired of it.


Pure eloquence


----------

